# hitchhike nightmare tips



## mans (Feb 28, 2018)

hey everyone i wish you all a blessed life and journey thrue traveling. i'm leaving soon to hitchhike Europe and i wondered if any of you have some more tips to recognize bad people and intensions. i have 3 years of hitchhiking experience so i know about most of the general tips and tricks about hitchhiking and the traveling live style but i was wondering if some of you guys could also introduce me to some advanced tips and also i was wondering about how to advoid the lesser fun experiences without loosing my full freedom. 
if anyone has some tips or stories to share feel free to.

have a fullfilling day x


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Mar 1, 2018)

Not sure what advanced tips might mean, but in my years hitching, in many different countries, there has been maybe two iffy times with rides. One I just had the feeling the guy was a possible serial killer, and the other the guy maay have tried to kidnap a friend and myself. 

Both times I had that "off" feeling before even getting in the car. Listening to your gut is the best prevention, from my experiences. Having a backup like a small knife, or the willingness to go pyschotic on a possible predator go a long way, though. Not many are expecting you to scream like a maniac while attempting to rip their throat out with your teeth, right?


----------



## lotlizard22 (Mar 2, 2018)

mans said:


> hey everyone i wish you all a blessed life and journey thrue traveling. i'm leaving soon to hitchhike Europe and i wondered if any of you have some more tips to recognize bad people and intensions. i have 3 years of hitchhiking experience so i know about most of the general tips and tricks about hitchhiking and the traveling live style but i was wondering if some of you guys could also introduce me to some advanced tips and also i was wondering about how to advoid the lesser fun experiences without loosing my full freedom.
> if anyone has some tips or stories to share feel free to.
> 
> have a fullfilling day x




One of my first times hitchhiking back when I was 15 an older guy picked me and my friend up. I asked him if hes ever picked anyone else up. He said "not usually I hate cleaning up the blood"


----------



## bazarov (Mar 2, 2018)

Here's one I came upon through years of alcoholism: Just met the fella/gal? Don't get blackout drunk. Bad, every. single. time.


----------



## ZombieBrainz (Mar 15, 2018)

I've had one ride that made me nervous out of six years, follow your gut. Be prepared for anything, know where the emergency brake is located.... I hitch alone generally.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 15, 2018)

Never ever, ever ever ever, and I mean don't ever leave your gear in a ride's car. I don't care if they seem like a great person, or if they're right there with you, or you really have to go to the bathroom, or you're worried about them thinking you don't trust them...you don't, make it clear you don't (without being aggressive), you just met them, what the hell are you doing trusting a stranger with everything in the world that matters to you right now?

Seriously, this one is important, and I can't count the amount of times I've given people this advice and later heard that they lost their pack (or worse) because they trusted their ride. Don't. Trust. Your. Ride.


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 3, 2018)

Ignore people who say, "I'm not going that far, but etc." I only have money on me sometimes, but my buddy said to always offer gas money before you get in the car.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 3, 2018)

Dagonshucks said:


> I only have money on me sometimes, but my buddy said to always offer gas money before you get in the car.


I've never met anyone who does this and don't see why you would. Usually when someone picks up a hitchhiker they're doing it as an act of kindness, not because they're looking to cut down on travel costs. Maybe if you get a super long ride from someone and you have some cash, you could throw in for gas costs but a hitchhiker offering rides money before they even get into the car is weird.


----------

